# Anruf von 030/802085919



## Sabrina (11 September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hatte gerade einen Anruf auf meinem Handy von 030/802085919. Das ist mal wieder einer der bekannten Lockanrufe. Ich hoffe dass diesen Eintrag jemand ließt und somit nicht auf die Abzocke reinfällt.

VLG


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2007)

*AW: Anruf von 030/802085919*

hier  ist der Thread zum Thema 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43763


----------

